# Looking for Gatx Oswego crowd



## castleton55 (Oct 21, 2011)

Anybody remember laying up the Cadwallader in Itea, Greece, and crashing into the Cadogan? whilst manouvering into position to finish. The greek pilots didnt get the instructions properly. I was still sat on the wheel at the time. Gary Trabert (catering boy)


----------

